# Seiko Final Fantasy



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I bought this limited edition Final Fantasy from 2001

Based on the design of Aki Ross' Wrist Halo, the watch operates as a stainless steel wristwatch with a polymer case and deployment clasp.

It's a monster and looks absolutely ridiculous on my wrist but is very rare and cool.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roy said:


> It's﻿ a monster and looks absolutely ridiculous on my wrist﻿ but ﻿is very rare ﻿and cool. ﻿


 Well my wife spent her further education at art college, and she says it's amazing ! :yes:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Woah. Very interesting design. Are these collectible or anything like that ? I know that unique looking Seiko watches usually are.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

gimli said:


> Woah. Very interesting design. Are these collectible or anything like that ? I know that unique looking Seiko watches usually are.


 Yes they are collectible.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought I'd seen most Seiko designs, but that's a new one on me. Very futuristic looking and I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

A very different Seiko design! Wonder why Seiko don't make any digital watches anymore? The only ones I have seen are the running sports watches.


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

I also have one of those- pretty rare nowadays


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

still looks pretty cool doesn't it!


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I like it , I have never seen one before , but it does look cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

i like it too nice watch


----------

